# Gheenoe classic draft



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

My Custom Classic was aground at 6". Had to lean it to one side to float off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Salt and Light do you have any complaints about ur Gheenoe to add to this Topic as well?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Easy now. I still have a short temper from the last two who went at it.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Boxing gloves in off topic section.

Clarks classic doesnt draft much more then 4" i would think.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nevermind no boxing gloves in Off topic either:frown:


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

How about we meet out at the sandbar near JB's (I think its called the wedding bar) on Sunday and do some measuring? Be fun to get a couple different boats out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

> How about we meet out at the bar " JB's"  on Sunday and do some measuring?  Be fun to get a couple different boats out there.


 [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Fake quotes are wrong. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll bring the lowsider


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tis called the wedding bar because Zamog and Jillie from Inshore-fishing forum had there wedding their.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Im gonna be out Sat and Sun with the family...I'll run the DH-C over it...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

4 inch  draft[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

LETS HAVE A SKIFF FIGHT! [smiley=biggun1.gif] [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

> 4 inch  draft[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


Thats what I was thinkin!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

From the title of the thread, I though it was a new brew from Miller.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

> From the title of the thread, I though it was a new brew from Miller.


Ron,I'll take 2!


----------

